# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  P-38 Lightning от Павла Гусьева

## Kasatka

Очередная крупномасштабная модель от Павла Гусьева - он предлагает нам билет в кругосветное путешествие. Кто откажется? =)

P-38 Lightning от Трумпетера.

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/nadin/p38/index.htm

Прошу высказывать комментарии, замечания и похвалы=)

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко(ATC)

Машина эффектная, несмотря на косяки трумпетера. Т.к. модель делалась "из коробки", особого смысла перечислять недочеты в сравнении с прототипом нет. В глаза бросаются, конечно же, "фирменные" заклепки, некоторая неаккуратность окраски, и КРАСНАЯ табличка на тормозных щитках. Она должна быть не на щитке, а под ним и видно ее только когда щиток выпущен.

----------


## GUS

> Т.к. модель делалась "из коробки", особого смысла перечислять недочеты в сравнении с прототипом нет.





> некоторая неаккуратность окраски


Все таки хотелось бы услышать о недочетах в сравнении с прототипом.
А о неаккуратности окраски - что вы имели в виду? Если различные пятна, недокрас по линиям - так их на реальном самолете в сто раз больше. За табличку на щитке - честное слово не знал. В той литературе, что у меня есть - об этом ни  слова. А спросить - просто не подумал.

----------


## Kasatka

Павел, на этой фотке например. 



бронеспинка забрызгана черной краской.

в нишах очень чисто. 

на мой взгляд анти-БЛИКовые покрытия очень сильно бликуют.

и.. еще.. Павел.. ну задуйте вы эту фоновую бумагу голубой матовой краской..=)

----------


## GUS

Сережа, ну, подкрашивали, случайно задули. А блики от зумма. реально их нет. Фон я обязательно заменю (кстати, это не бумага, а толстая пленка серебристого цвета, она очень быстро выставляется на
столе но, почему то дает блики какого-то коричневого и золотистого
отттенка).

----------


## timsz

> Сережа, ну, подкрашивали, случайно задули.


Вообще, конечно, сильно портит. Сразу возникает вопрос - какой смысл вырисовывать заклепки и пряжки ремней. Просто обидно.

----------


## GUS

Ну,извиняюсь, обязательно исправлю.И все таки хотелось бы услышать о недочетах в сравнении с прототипом от Алексея Матвиенко.

----------


## GUS

Вообще, хотелось бы внести ясность в мое понимание исполнения моделей. У меня за плечами большой опыт в этом плане (более 30 лет), посути вся периодическая литература как СССР, так и СНГ, (Lamantine не даст соврать) и электронная библиотека более 1000 наименований. И то, по любому самолету всегда чего-нибудь не хватает. Вот пример: по P-38- никто не обратил внимание на перископ в крышке фонаря - а ведь нигде в литературе, и в инете, я не нашел его приличной фотографии. И таких примеров масса. По соответствию - прототипам: придерживаюсь золотого правила моделизма - 10% отклонений. Конечно, надо стремиться к идеалу, но, порой это бывает очень сложно и требует много времени и сил. Скрупулезное сравнение
с чертежами (которые,кстати, в большинсте своем не совсем верны) и выискивание мм я оставляю "теоретикам" от моделизма, которые,как и в жизни, сами практически сделали очень мало, но поучать очень любят. На мой взгяд, дотошная скрупулезность в этом плане приведет к тому, что изготовление одной модели займет год-два и собрать приличную коллекцию не хватит и жизни. О воплощеннии теории относительности при оценке модели - на примере того же Р-38: забрызгана кабина - самолет боевой, только из полета, лопнула трубка датчика давления масла, кабину забрызгало, многое техники уже оттерли, а заднюю стенку еще нет. Слишком чистые ниши - техники хорошие, следят, или самолет только из регламентных работ. Попробуете сказать, что токого быть не может! Упаси бог, не поймите меня превратно, я высказываю только свою точку зрения и могу в чем-то ошибаться, никого не в коей мере не хочу обидеть.

----------


## timsz

Я вообще не спец, мнение у меня "потребительское".

Критерий "хорошести" модели один - если смотрю на модель, а кажется, что это настоящий самолет - модель хорошая.

Насчет лючков, надписей, шлангов - тут надо очень хорошо знать прототип, чтобы различие бросалось в глаза. Я так хорошо не знаю.

Прикладывание к чертежам - вообще вещь очень непонятная логически. Это предполагает как миниму, что чертежи моделиста лучше чертежей разработчика моделей. Да и не должна модель полностью ложится под чертеж из-за всяких масштабностей.


Ваша модель безусловно сделана классно. Деталировки и качество изготовления очень высокое. Но видно, что это модель. Почему? Сказать трудно, это идет на подсознательном уровне. Вообще, может все дело в фотографировании.

Может, надо просто смотреть с большего растояния. Черный цвет, возможно, как-то не так смотрится. Не всегда четкая граница между черным и серым. Вообще какой-то четкости не хватает. В этом отношении Ваш F-18 смотрится лучше.

Но все равно Лайтнинг классный. :)

----------


## GUS

Вот, вы совершенно правильно сказали


> если смотрю на модель, а кажется, что это настоящий самолет - модель хорошая


. Да. конечно,


> Вообще какой-то четкости не хватает


,вот именно так она и задумана с самого начала. И расчитана на отсутствие критериев для однозначной оценки. И расстояние, и фото, и размытие границ -конечно влияет на восприятие. Цвета современных машин ярче. насышеннее, пестрят эмблемами, надписями - вот он - контраст.
Естественно и восприятие другое. Вы прекрасно поняли ход моей мысли.

----------


## timsz

> вот именно так она и задумана с самого начала. И расчитана на отсутствие критериев для однозначной оценки. И расстояние, и фото, и размытие границ -конечно влияет на восприятие. Цвета современных машин ярче. насышеннее, пестрят эмблемами, надписями - вот он - контраст.
> Естественно и восприятие другое. Вы прекрасно поняли ход моей мысли.


Но нечеткость получилась какая-то неестественная что ли... Вообще с этим экспериментировать очень рискованно, так как человеческий мозг скорее проинтерпретирует как плохое качество, а не творческую задумку.

Вообще иногда приходится жертвовать точностью ради общего восприятия.

----------


## GUS

Возможно вы и правы. Но то ,что воспринимать следует, как вы говорите. потребительски, это факт. Конечно, не путать с дилетантом.
Но и четко указывать,например, что в нише должно быть 29 трубопроводов, а их 28, на мой взгляд не следует. Конечно - утрирую.

----------


## timsz

> Возможно вы и правы. Но то ,что воспринимать следует, как вы говорите. потребительски, это факт. Конечно, не путать с дилетантом.
> Но и четко указывать,например, что в нише должно быть 29 трубопроводов, а их 28, на мой взгляд не следует. Конечно - утрирую.


Думаю, оба подхода возможны. Одним интересно смоделировать общий вид (я, например, по этой причине шасси убираю :)), а другим - блоху подковать.

Больше моделей - хороших и разных. :)

----------


## GUS

Да,конечно. Сколько людей,столько и мнений, и, применимо к нашему делу - и подходов.

----------


## Kasatka

Согласен с тем, что если ловить милиметры, то жизни не хватит все модели с полок собрать..
на модель уходит порой больше года..
надо начинать собирать модели из коробки..=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

А может надо меньше покупать?  :Wink:

----------


## GUS

Так мы,братцы, далеко зайдем. Если то,если это. Каждый с ума сходит по своему.

----------


## Mr_Dragon

Те кто говорит что пить надо меньше и те, кто говорит, что пить надо больше, сходятся в одном: пить надо!
Вот вам и ответ: модели собирать надо. С акцентом на слове надо.
В моделях из коробки, на мой взляд не хватает изюминки. Она остается макетом, а настоящим самолетом не становится. А почему - смотрите ветку "Секреты реализма".

А Петя когда-то спрашивал "А как сымитировать контровочную проволоку" :lol:  А теперь - покупать меньше, бросить это дело и вообще ... :cry:

----------


## timsz

> А Петя когда-то спрашивал "А как сымитировать контровочную проволоку" :lol:  А теперь - покупать меньше, бросить это дело и вообще ... :cry:


Все правильно. Или имитировать проволоку или много покупать. А лучше сразу все бросить, так как все сымитировать никакой жизни не хватит. :)

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко(ATC)

Про заклепки уже много раз говорилось - они вовсе не оживляют модель в таком виде, а только придают игрушечность. Лопасти винтов отвратительной формы и толщины - совсем не похоже на прототип. Воздухозаборники мотогондол - трамп дает некую сетку с огромными ячейками, перекрывающую все три канала. На самом деле - крайние каналы переходят в круглое сечение и ведут к двум отдельным маслорадиаторам, а центральный сеткой не оснащен и уходит далеко вглубь, подводя свежий воздух к интеркулеру турбокомпрессора.

Отсек вооружения и ниши шасси воспроизведены крайне примитивно для 32-го, шарниры навески створок шасси (по 6 на каждую створку) на самом деле очень сложной и ажурной конструкции и правильнее было бы их воспроизвести фототравлением. В общем, модели очень и очень не хватает мелочей, которые и украсили бы ее и придали бы больше реализма. Неверна форма боковых стекол козырька фонаря в месте сопряжения с бронестеклом, которое тоже отсутствует. Про перископ скажу, что это вовсе не перископ, а просто маленькое зеркало заднего вида под прозрачным обтекателем из плексигласа и очень странно, что не нашлось его фото, т.к. и в сети и в литературе их очень много. Шарниры для навески крышек отсека вооружения тоже ни на что не похожи. У вас боковые стекла фонаря  просто не закреплены? Я надеюсь, вы знаете, что они открывались на манер автомобильных, т.е. съезжали вниз, когда пилот крутил ручки стеклоподъемников, расположенные по бортам кабины. Бронеспинку тоже стоило сделать потоньше, на фото она полегче выглядит. Да, и с какой стати кресло пилота стало черного цвета?

----------


## Kasatka

Для Трумпетеровского П-38 хорошо бы набрать Рутмановской резины

но вылетит в копеечку

http://www.largescaleplanes.com/lane/jrutman.html

Лопасти
http://www.largescaleplanes.com/revi...38e_props.html

Колеса

http://www.largescaleplanes.com/revi...38_wheels.html

набор детализации
http://www.largescaleplanes.com/revi...detailset.html

----------


## GUS

Тарас пишет:


> В моделях из коробки, на мой взляд не хватает изюминки. Она остается макетом, а настоящим самолетом не становится


 А на мой взгляд, не весьма верное суждение. Можно и из коробки собрать весьма достойную модель (поверь моему опыту, за плечами более 400 сборок), конечно не ICM или Amodel или того хуже. А вот подать ее для осмотра - другое дело. Лично у меня это не всегда получается. К примеру: посмотрите на фото конкурсы,которые проводит Тамия - довольно часто призовые места занимают модели именно из коробки, но прекрасно сделанные и отлично поданные. А японцев  как-то трудно заподозрить в коррупции, пиаре и т.д. И сравните раздел "слово мастеру" в нашем М-Хобби - иногда диву даешься, хотя есть и шедевры. И обязательно в сборке одной модели принимают участие еще 2-3 модели того же наименования различных фирм плюс весь автемаркет, который существует в природе. И вот "мастер" делится секретами своего мастерства. Я уже заметил - у нас - если предоставлена сборка без автемаркета - и отношение другое при оценке. А супердеталировка - модель о-о-о - класс. Между прочим: сейчас собираю А-7Е 1:32, передрал все инструкции Эдуарда по модели,снимки Аирес, Блэк Бокс, и чтоже вы думаете? У Эдуарда представлено 30-40% деталей, которых вообще не существует в природе! А ниши Аирес - тот же самый Трумпетер с минимальными добавлениями. А кокит Блэк Бокс - вообще все модификации, собранные вместе. Но втули я все это дело в модель - никто и слова не скажет (как-же - супердеталировка).Вот тебе, Тарас, и секреты реализма!

----------


## GUS

> но вылетит в копеечку


В продолжение темы: сегодню прикинул, во что обойдутся мне все навороты по Су-27 (кроме Эдуарда - не беру принципиально) около 200$, а за модель я отдал 90. С моими доходами - это год, не меньше.

----------


## Kasatka

да, представляю..
у нас этот же су-27 стоит 90 фунтов. что есть 180 долларов

----------


## GUS

Ну, у вас, Сережа, и доходы - с нашими нельзя сравнивать.

----------

